# Three Females in Philadelphia Pa Suburbs



## tialloydragon (Aug 27, 2007)

I have three female rats I am looking to find a new home. Each one is very nice, and has never bitten once. I love them to death, but I just bought a new house, and work three jobs. So I no longer have the time to give them the attention they need.

One is a tan berkshire with black eyes, and standard ears. about 8 months old. She is a little shy, and a bit of a homebody, and love running on a Wodent Wheel. Her name is Tina.

The other is a blue berkshire with black eyes, and standard ears. about 6-8 months old. She has an allergy that I haven't been able to identify (either the bedding I was using or something in the food.) She has some marks on her from itching herself too much, but have been going away since I switched to carefresh bedding. Otherwise another sweetheart, and a little timid. Her name is Frost.

Finally is my favorite. An odd-eyed (one pink, one ruby,) dumbo who is primarily white, with half her face in a husky pattern, and the other half like a hooded. Probably about 11 months old. She is an absolute sweetheart who is outgoing and adventurous, and loves spending time with me, climbing all over me and then exploring. Her name is Amber.

PM me for pictures, and I will post them on photobucket. 

I'd like to see them all go together. If that is possible, I will throw in all their stuff (Wobust Wodent Wheel, large igloo, two hammocks, toys, half a 25 pound bag of harlan teklad lab blocks, and my remaining supply of suebee food mix; and possibly their cage.) All free to a good home that will give them plently of attention.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

You may be best to post this on www.goosemoose.com I've heard it's a good forum to post on for rehoming. I don't think people get much interest on this forum.

Slightly off topic, but are you sure the blue berkshire doesn't have mites? Where have the marks on her been?


----------



## this_wallflower (Apr 19, 2009)

I can't take them, but I'll try to spread the word. I'm in the Philly area too. What side are you on? I'm near West Chester (Southeast PA, Delaware line). 

:/ I understand the job thing. I'm at two jobs and it is SO exhausting. I'd take them except I'm living with my parents and they'd kill me if I collected any more animals.


----------



## tialloydragon (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestion about goosemoose.com, and no, she definitely does not have mites.

Thanks for spreading the word. I live in Levittown, which I suppose is northeast of Philadelphia. 

I would be willing to travel a decent distance in order to deliver, or "meet halfway."


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Have you tried treating for mites to see if the marks from itching go away? Hope you manage to find a new home for them soon.


----------



## nikki_malicious (Jun 24, 2009)

tialloydragon said:


> Thanks for the suggestion about goosemoose.com, and no, she definitely does not have mites.
> 
> Thanks for spreading the word. I live in Levittown, which I suppose is northeast of Philadelphia.
> 
> I would be willing to travel a decent distance in order to deliver, or "meet halfway."


totally off topic, but i grew up in the newtown area, right near you  i live in west philly now though.


----------



## Jest (Dec 29, 2008)

Where are you located? 

While I don't think I'm able to take on any more rats since I still live in my dad's house while in college, I am about an hour north of Philly (bucks county pa) and can look around and see if there is anyone I know who would be able to take them.


----------

